# INFJ or INFP...?



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Ominously said:


> I do slightly see your arguement for Fi, but the statement that you're using "Out of my friend group, they say I'm the most logical, intuitive, bossy, and persistent friend." This doesn't really have to do with MY feelings, it has do with OTHERS' feelings about me.
> I never really stated how I felt.
> 
> ---
> ...


That is just one example. I listed a bunch of other examples of Fi earlier in this thread. Like I said, Fi is everywhere. 

As for Ne vs Ni. That is pretty easy.

Ne is like supernova of ideas. It's all about possibilities and what ifs? I like to imagine it as an evolutionary timeline.







With regards to people (Ne + Fi) is like reading between the lines to understand their motives or drives. With regards to let's say politics. It's seeing how an election might unfold and weighing the odds of different candidates winning, factors that can influence their elections. 

Ni is like a black hole. Instead of possibilities, it's about a singular subject. It's about taking a lot of different things and then combing them together into one cohesive concept. Think about the conclusion of a standard essay. That is Ni.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ominously said:


> I do slightly see your arguement for Fi, but the statement that you're using "Out of my friend group, they say I'm the most logical, intuitive, bossy, and persistent friend." This doesn't really have to do with MY feelings, it has do with OTHERS' feelings about me.
> I never really stated how I felt.
> 
> ---
> ...


They look very similar. Ni is about time stretching out, seeing how you will have to be in the future, and seeing how processes evolve. It's about perspectives and insight--aha moments. Ne is about referencing multiple frameworks, brainstorming, spit balling, seeing lots of different options, and understanding the general point someone is trying to make. 

As an intuitive type you will use both Ni and Ne it's a matter of degree and preference. 

@Toroidal
You keep saying Ominously's post bleeds Fi but I just don't see it with the evidence you have provided. And, ultimately, it's up to her to determine what type she happens to be.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@marzipan101


Hmm... I think I use Ni more. I often think about what I'm going to do later in my life. I always predict a certain outcome to a situation or I have these weird visions that eventually happen, sometimes when I don't really expect them. I don't really know how I can relate to Ne, but I do know I'm horrible at brainstorming multiple ideas :/

By the way, out of the facts I listed, do they relate to any particular functions?


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

"I often think about what I'm going to do later in my life. I always predict a certain outcome to a situation or I have these weird visions that eventually happen,"

That is Ne right there. 

You should go read other people's writing. Compare and contrast the contact and style to your own. Then you'll be able to see exactly how you think. 

Also, no offense but @_marzipan01_ doesn't seem to be good at typing people. She doesn't seem to have a well defined understanding the functions. Case in point, misconstruing Fe for Fi in this thread. Which is probably one of the easiest functions for Fi users to tell apart.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> "I often think about what I'm going to do later in my life. I always predict a certain outcome to a situation or I have these weird visions that eventually happen,"
> 
> That is Ne right there.
> 
> ...


Umm, maybe it would be helpful if you listed how Ne would be displayed in real life? 

-- 

I didn't really want to start any conflict, but at least @marzipan01 is trying to help.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

By the way everyone, I think you guys are focusing too much on the J vs P thing. I'm not really focusing on the MBTI dichotomies; I'm focusing on the cognitive functions. Plus, INFPs will seem like "Js" because of their Te and INFJs will seem like "Ps" because Ni is a perceiving function and their Fe doesn't really add any structure. Hopefully I don't sound biased against being an INFP or even an INFJ, but that's just my understanding.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ominously said:


> @_marzipan101_
> 
> 
> Hmm... I think I use Ni more. I often think about what I'm going to do later in my life. I always predict a certain outcome to a situation or I have these weird visions that eventually happen, sometimes when I don't really expect them. I don't really know how I can relate to Ne, but I do know I'm horrible at brainstorming multiple ideas :/
> ...


Visions of the future is a phenomenon regularly described by INFJs and ENFJs. It is definitely correlated with Ni. That is also involved in seeing the distant future of who you will become and so forth. 

As an Ne aux and Ni in the background, I sometimes get those, too, but I don't place much relevance to them because I usually think, "Well, that could happen but it could also maybe not happen, too." But I still enjoy them. Similarly, I am sure you use Ne as well but don't place as strong an emphasis on it. 

Ne is more like seeing where someone is coming from and blending lots of ideas together to get an impression. For me this manifests most frequently in the following ways: 

1.When I meet someone a few times, I start to piece together clues about them to make an impression of their life in my head-->what they like, where they are coming from, what they are most likely to do, like, and want in life, etc.

2. Reading complicated reading material and using context to derive meaning that the other person is trying to convey. I often have to use this when communicating with extremely well established INTJ academics as well. lol. 

3. Looking for patterns, trends, etc. not to predict the future but merely to understand a mechanism which sounds like Ti but I really think it's seeing how all the details fit together to create a larger picture or meaning. 

4. Writing, creating, designing. Blending different elements together to create a bigger picture. 

But because my Ne is auxiliary, if I have to use it too much (accommodate too much or read complicated stuff for too many hours of the day that are outside my comfort level) I get irritated.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@marzipan01

Thanks! That's quite helpful.  I don't think I really understand the big picture _quite_ easily; I need to collect enough information first, then I'll have this "Oh I get it now!" People also say that I have crazy intuition skills and that I predict things very accurately. I don't really notice as much though, it's just natural.

By the way, if you don't mind, could you look at this and see it's reliable?

I totally relate to Ni in this article/post.

There are two kinds of intuitives, which are... | Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ominously said:


> @_marzipan01_
> 
> Thanks! That's quite helpful.  I don't think I really understand the big picture _quite_ easily; I need to collect enough information first, then I'll have this "Oh I get it now!" People also say that I have crazy intuition skills and that I predict things very accurately. I don't really notice as much though, it's just natural.
> 
> ...


I think this sums it up quite well. However, I use both. Initial Ne allowing the Ni to follow up. You may find you do the opposite Ni to construct the aha moment (Ne). And you may find you use them at different times. I use Ni a lot in science (Ne and Ni when designing science projects) and Ne a lot in English and when writing papers, reading about politics, etc.


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Ominously said:


> Umm, maybe it would be helpful if you listed how Ne would be displayed in real life?


You answered your own question.

"_"__I often think about what I'm going to do later in my life. I always predict a certain outcome to a situation or I have these weird visions that eventually happen,"
_
I think you are overthinking. By overthinking you'll misconstrue the functions into horoscope-type descriptions. A person's writing or speaking is the truest source of their functions. Your writing is Fi dominated so that means the only possible types you can be are INFP and ISFP. There is no Se in your writing so that leaves us with INFP. Simple. 
I listed the information you need to read in my 2nd post specifically so you could learn what you were viewing and see real world examples for yourself. If you watched them then you would have already gotten the answers you are searching for. 
_
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...life-example-how-they-differ.html#post3740099
_
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/63173-fi-vs-fe-101-a.html#post1532182

<font color="#333333" style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); -webkit-box-shadow: none !important;">











Ominously said:


> @_marzipan01_
> 
> Thanks! That's quite helpful.  I don't think I really understand the big picture _quite_ easily; I need to collect enough information first, then I'll have this "Oh I get it now!" People also say that I have crazy intuition skills and that I predict things very accurately. I don't really notice as much though, it's just natural.
> 
> ...


I want to add that just because you have a function doesn't mean it's well-developed. Typically people rely on the dom function and maybe the aux. Not everyone has full mastered or developed their ter. and inf. functions. For instance I typed Emma Watson a few days ago as an ISTP who completely relies on Si with the other functions almost entirely underdeveloped.

Furthermore as the weaker function is (i.e. Dom vs Inf.) the less traits of that function you'll have. For instance Si is my inferior function so I lack a lot of structure and rigidity an Si dom or aux would have.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> You answered your own question.
> 
> "_"__I often think about what I'm going to do later in my life. I always predict a certain outcome to a situation or I have these weird visions that eventually happen,"
> _
> ...


Yeah... I may be overthinking it. I've been overthinking about the cognitive functions for a long time now.

I could be an INFP, but I just don't think see any Fi in me. Sure, it seems like I'm talking about myself a lot through these facts, but I'm not sure if I have any "values" I live by. But maybe I do slightly have it, since I conceal my emotions a bit more. I am facially expressive, but I'm a bit more awkward with physical touch or any signs of showing affection. I only desire for it when I'm actually sad. Also, I will cry at things on TV or I see other people crying in my grade even though I don't relate to them from any personal experiences, but I cry simply for the fact it's just... sad. 

By the way, how would you be able to tell there's Se or Ne in my writing? I find it interesting how you can find out someone's cognitive functions or personality type just by their writing. I also have also considered ISFP as a possibility since I _thought_ I had Ni, so I assumed that maybe I could be an ISFP with well-developed Ni. Anyways, could you possibly explain? 


Also, is it possible that if I were an INFP, I could have "accidentally" overdeveloped a shadow function? (ex: INFP utilizes Fi > Ne > Si > Fe)


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

"Sure, it seems like I'm talking about myself a lot through these facts, but I'm not sure if I have any "values" I live by"

Maybe you need to develop those values. I got mine from watching a lot of John Wayne movies. 

"how would you be able to tell there's Se or Ne in my writing?"

Se is pretty easy. Se users tend to love describing things and use colorful adjectives. You will see a lot of physical descriptions of places or people in their speech or writing. Watch the video of Trump in this link:







Se + Te: "She is grabbing at me. He is acting as an intermediary, News conference is over, it was done, it was finished." Trump is always describing physical things and he is doing soo to get to a point. The combination of descriptions (Se) in a simple direct manner (Te) is why people often think Trump is stupid or shallow. 

Fi: "You should never settle this case, you should go all the way. I think they have really hurt a very good person. It would be very easy for me to discard people, I don't discard people. I stay with people. I stay with a lot of people who were treated unfairly." It requires very strong Fi to stand your ground even when the entire world is telling you to fire a person because it's easy.

Si users speak from the past and bring up details to support further their point. Good example of Emma Watson who is Si dom. 






Your writing is very strong Fi + Si with the straight to point delivery style of Te.

"I also have also considered ISFP as a possibility since I _thought I had Ni, so I assumed that maybe I could be an ISFP with well-developed Ni. Anyways, could you possibly explain? 


Also, is it possible that if I were an INFP, I could have "accidentally" overdeveloped a shadow function? (ex: INFP utilizes Fi > Ne > Si > Fe)"

_You can't have both Ni and Si. Since I sense Si then you must be Ne. Your writing doesn't have strong Ne. You might be perfectly fine or you might be overlying on Si instead of Ne. I can't say for sure.

" I find it interesting how you can find out someone's cognitive functions or personality type just by their writing."

That's the entire point of myers-briggs. Basically we all view the same world but then we process it differently in our brains based on our preference for cognitive functions. When we speak or write, we show those preferences back to the world. This is the fundamental concept to personality types; how we analyze and process the world. In other words our personality type is our individual bias.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ominously said:


> Yeah... I may be overthinking it. I've been overthinking about the cognitive functions for a long time now.
> 
> I could be an INFP, but I just don't think see any Fi in me. Sure, it seems like I'm talking about myself a lot through these facts, but I'm not sure if I have any "values" I live by. But maybe I do slightly have it, since I conceal my emotions a bit more. I am facially expressive, but I'm a bit more awkward with physical touch or any signs of showing affection. I only desire for it when I'm actually sad. Also, I will cry at things on TV or I see other people crying in my grade even though I don't relate to them from any personal experiences, but I cry simply for the fact it's just... sad.
> 
> ...


Don't let this person persuade you based on their perception of who you are. We observers have limited information about who you are. Also, I didn't see Fi, I saw Fe. We all have all the functions. Obviously, you are going to have some values that you have come up with on your own and some that you take from the environment/other people. Ultimately with some self reflection and observation of yourself, you will be able to see when you conform and when you express your individuality and determine for yourself which is more important to you.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> "Sure, it seems like I'm talking about myself a lot through these facts, but I'm not sure if I have any "values" I live by"
> 
> Maybe you need to develop those values. I got mine from watching a lot of John Wayne movies.
> 
> ...



Ugh... I'm so confused now. I don't know who to listen to...

By the way, you never explained how Ne or Ni would be displayed in writing, so if I am utilizing "Fi and Si + Te", that also includes the possibility of me being an ISTJ if I am excluding Ne from my function stack.

I can't just listen to two people on this thread... I need other people's input on this. I _really_ want to figure this out, so maybe you guys could refrence off other people I should listen to?


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ominously said:


> Ugh... I'm so confused now. I don't know who to listen to...
> 
> By the way, you never explained how Ne or Ni would be displayed in writing, so if I am utilizing "Fi and Si + Te", that also includes the possibility of me being an ISTJ if I am excluding Ne from my function stack.
> 
> ...


This is what happened to me when I did a type me thread, too. People are usually just trying their best but like I said before our information is limited. Ultimately you have to figure it out through self-reflection/observation.


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Ominously said:


> Ugh... I'm so confused now. I don't know who to listen to...
> 
> By the way, you never explained how Ne or Ni would be displayed in writing, so if I am utilizing "Fi and Si + Te", that also includes the possibility of me being an ISTJ if I am excluding Ne from my function stack.
> 
> I can't just listen to two people on this thread... I need other people's input on this. I _really_ want to figure this out, so maybe you guys could refrence off other people I should listen to?


Ni is unique. It's many into one, a bunch of random stuff all coming together to make 1 point.

"I value originality, good ideas, interesting insights, being different, creativity, aesthetics and a good individualistic sense of style." http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/842674-what-hell-am-i.html#post27935153

Bunch of random stuff all stitched together is a sign of Ni.

Go listen to President Obama speak. He has very well-developed Ni. He will say things that seem completely random or pointless yet somehow it make sense for the point he is trying to get across.

The reason I don't think you are an ISTJ is because your writing is very emotional. So you seem to be Fi dom.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@Toroidal
@marzipan01


Hey guys, you could look at the personal questionaire I just answered! I think it should be quite indepth, so could you perhaps look at into it?



http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/844529-time-settle-once-all-whats-my-type.html


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ominously said:


> @marzipan01
> 
> I read that article and to be honest with you... I was a bit lost lmao.
> I think I use Fe though . My decisions are mostly based on the feelings of others and to make sure everyone gets along okay. I care a lot about harmony.
> ...


Though INFJs have Fe, bear in mind that this is also what Enneagram type 9 does.

I would like you to answer this question over here :happy:

If you haven't encountered the thread already, I suggest you to not click on the link, because there might be bias in your answers to fit in into a certain type. 



Jinsei said:


> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.
> 
> _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

Admittedly I only read your original post and I'm far from an expert, but you seem _way_ more like an INFJ to me. I see you've decided INFP on your profile though, so I'll only explain why if you want me to. 

Oh wait, I see you're still trying to figure it out! I'll go through your first post and let you know what sticks out to me.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

- I really hate conflict between others, I feel highly uncomfortable in an environment where people are fighting and I kind of... *absorb their feelings,* I guess? *(Fe)*

- *I am very future-oriented. I always think about the consequences of my actions and what impact they might have*. Also, ever since I was little, I have always wanted to become a doctor or at least something in the medical career. I have explored other careers within the medical field but *I want to reach one that's just right and fits me well in the future. (Ni)*

- I love discussing an in-depth idea with those I'm closest to. I want to go on hours and hours with the subject I like and *I try to "get to the bottom" of it. (Ni)*

- I'm a bit logical; I often weigh the pro-cons, but my decision-making process is primarily based off the feelings of others or my own at times. *(Fe with some tert Ti)*

- I hate to admit this but... I'm a bit interested in gossip and rumors that involve other people's lives. I just find it so intriguing and a bit funny.. *(Fe)*

- I always try to see the good in others. I try to respect everyone regardless of what others judgements may be on put on a certain person. (even though I am invested in gossip...) *(Fe)*

- I'm never truly satisfied with how my life is. I always want something more out of my life and have a meaning or purpose in it. I don't know exactly how to achieve that, but I always dream about a... "new life" that I could possibly have. *(Ni)*

- Out of my friend group, they say I'm the most logical, intuitive, *bossy,* and *persistent* friend. *(I think this is a problem a lot of Je dom and aux types are prone to)*

- I sometimes act a bit snobbish... I act like a know-it-all :/ *( Again, a lot of Je dom and aux types are prone to this)*

- I often wait to do things at the last minute because I never know when to feel prepared. *(As far as this goes, when you're waiting, are you actually trying to prepare for what's coming up or are you just procrastinating because you don't feel like doing it?)*

- I often think in images...? Kinda hard to explain idk how to elaborate lol. *(Ni)*

- I am very facially expressive. *(I've heard that's typical of Fe. I'm not sure but it's something to think about.)
*
- I always try to give people logical advice when it comes to solving relationships. Even though I've never been in a relationship myself (I'm talking about romantic relationships heh...), I can easily imagine how others relationships might turn out if I give them a specific solution to their relationship issues. *(Ni, Fe and even tertiary Ti)*

- I love to get to know people when I first meet them, but I don't always know what questions to ask them to start a conversation. *So, I just try smile and act accommodating as much as possible. (Fe)* The awkwardness is probably just a stereotypical introvert problem. :wink:

- I am on a search of finding out who I am or why I do what I do... I like to imagine what I might be like in the future. *(Ni)*

I like to think I'm pretty good at picking up the differences between Ni and Ne, since I was torn between ISFP and INFP for a long time and did a lot of research on it.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

@Ominously have you read this article?
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html (it may explain a few things)  On enneagram I don't know of any tests that I like personally, however there are some on the subforum here at PerC, hopefully this is all new information for you, haha.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Jinsei said:


> Fi:
> 
> 
> Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
> ...





Ominously said:


> It looks *as if they're trying to use me or take advantage of me*, and since our relationship is not strong enough, this would probably be the only time they would attempt to communicate with me. If the take home test wasn't such a serious grade, I think I would gladly help them out because *I would feel very competent and useful.* And if the teacher were to ask me, privately, if I worked with anybody, I would feel so afraid and feel that the teacher *wouldn't be able to trust me* anymore...


You do think of the outcome. 



Ominously said:


> I wouldn't want to mess it up. And if the teacher were to ask me, privately, if I worked with anybody, I would feel so afraid and feel that the teacher wouldn't be able to trust me anymore...


But those are overlapped by how you put yourself in your roommate's shoes and relate to them, a Fi trait. 



Jinsei said:


> _Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_





Ominously said:


> But at the same time, I would feel a bit doubtful and guilty because *what if I was in the same situation as my roomate*? They would most likely react the same way I did. Plus, I would kind of feel sorry for her because *I've struggled with other classes too*.


This is how I would reply to this question (Fe). 



Jinsei said:


> Fe:
> 
> 
> Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
> ...


(P.S. I'd say yes, but this doesn't determine Fe or Fi.)

If I said NO: 

I would say no. If I helped them, *they would grow to be dependent to me and hoping I will do the work*. They should learn to work hard by themselves. After all, this could be a good experience for them - I'm sure *in the future, they will learn from it, study harder, and get a very good grade*. 



Ominously said:


> It looks *as if they're trying to use me or take advantage of me*.


If I said YES:

I would say yes. I *want them to achieve the best grade possible*, and feel *the happiness of being able to achieve something great*. 



Ominously said:


> I think I would gladly help them out *because I would feel very competent and useful*.


See the difference? :wink:


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ominously said:


> ( I don't think I really explained any logic process xD )


Which eliminates ALL Thinker types. 

Now this is harder to type, as the scenario focuses on dominant/auxiliary Te/Ti. 

I would love it if you give a more detailed answer, but it's okay if you don't, considering the Te/Ti function is lower on Feelers and you're still young.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@INFJennifer Let me get a clearer understanding of this. So with this response, "But at the same time, I would feel a bit doubtful and guilty because *what if I was in the same situation as my roomate?* They would most likely react the same way I did. Plus, I would kind of feel sorry for her because *I've struggled with other classes too.*" you're basically saying this is Fi because I'm trying to relate to the other person and put myself in their shoes? Or were you saying this is how you would respond because of your Fe? And when you're comparing our "NO" option and "YES" option answers, are you saying that my responses were more Fi? ( I'm kind of confused because of the formatting lol sorry...)


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ominously said:


> @INFJennifer Let me get a clearer understanding of this. So with this response, "But at the same time, I would feel a bit doubtful and guilty because *what if I was in the same situation as my roomate?* They would most likely react the same way I did. Plus, I would kind of feel sorry for her because *I've struggled with other classes too.*" you're basically saying this is Fi because I'm trying to relate to the other person and put myself in their shoes? Or were you saying this is how you would respond because of your Fe? And when you're comparing our "NO" option and "YES" option answers, are you saying that my responses were more Fi? ( I'm kind of confused because of the formatting lol sorry...)


Sorry for the confusion! Here's what I meant. 



Ominously said:


> But at the same time, I would feel a bit doubtful and guilty because *what if I was in the same situation as my roomate*? They would most likely react the same way I did. Plus, I would kind of feel sorry for her because *I've struggled with other classes too*.


You put yourself in your roommate's shoes and relate to them. Fi. 

Here's how I, a Fe user, will reply to this scenario if I said no.  Look at the bold part for the reasons. I do what Fe users do, "express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions". 

*What I would say:* I would say no. If I helped them, *they would grow to be dependent to me and hoping I will do the work*. They should learn to work hard by themselves. After all, this could be a good experience for them - I'm sure *in the future, they will learn from it, study harder, and get a very good grade*. 

Here's how you replied to this scenario (you said no to your roommate).  You do what Fi users do, "express value judgments about the situation". 

*What you said: *



Ominously said:


> It looks *as if they're trying to use me or take advantage of me*.


Here's how I, a Fe user, will reply to this scenario (I said yes to my roommate.) Look at the bold part for the reasons. 

*What I would say:* I would say yes. I *want them to achieve the best grade possible*, and feel *the happiness of being able to achieve something great*. 

Here's how you said you would do if you said yes to your roommate. 

*What you said:*



Ominously said:


> I think I would gladly help them out *because I would feel very competent and useful*.


See the difference between my answers and your answers? :wink: Yes, I'm saying your answers are more Fi.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@INFJennifer Thank you for the clarification!  Sorry for the confusion xD I think I'm pretty much settled on my type now, and I feel so much better now... If you want to send any more questions, go ahead but I feel pretty confident about being an INFP.
@Jimmy Sorry I didn't respond sooner, but thanks for sharing that post! I really relate to the inferior Te, yet it's still not developed at all yet and can be a bit unhealthy I think when I do use it... When I use it, I make harsh judgements or become critical of others faults. And sometimes when people tell me explain why sometimes I usually just say "Because I said so!" I didn't read all of the article, but so far I can relate to it.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2016)

Ominously said:


> @Jimmy Sorry I didn't respond sooner, but thanks for sharing that post! I really relate to the inferior Te, yet it's still not developed at all yet and can be a bit unhealthy I think when I do use it... When I use it, I make harsh judgements or become critical of others faults. And sometimes when people tell me explain why sometimes I usually just say "Because I said so!" I didn't read all of the article, but so far I can relate to it.


That's ok! The article did I great job in other spots explaining ENFP vs INFP so I found that useful, so I totally recommend the rest  I think if I had to subjectively guess, that cynical would be a bit higher at your age, so it makes sense to me! So I'm much more problematic in the other Te areas, like social comparison/self-worth especiallllllllyyyy


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ominously said:


> @INFJennifer Thank you for the clarification!  Sorry for the confusion xD I think I'm pretty much settled on my type now, and I feel so much better now... If you want to send any more questions, go ahead but I feel pretty confident about being an INFP.


You're welcome! Let me just write one more statement that will erase more doubts in your mind. 



Ominously said:


> It was because one my friends tested as an INFP and *I didn't want to be like them at all*. Don't me get me wrong, I love my friend... *I just wanted to be my own person*.


This pretty much sums up all of it, doesn't it? :happy:

INFPs are amazing and I know you're proud to be one. The INFPs in Personality Cafe I know really know how they feel and always stay true to themselves, which is what I admire. (Except Kozakura Mary from an anime/manga/song series LOL.)

I hope you'll continue to spread your awesome-ness! 

(You're a hardcore shipper? Same here! :laughing


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@INFJennifer You've been soooooOOOOOOOOO helpful and I wish I could do something in return for you!  INFPs are pretty awesome though, but so are INFJs  There's a lot of INFP characters I know from video games/anime/tv shows, and I kind of identify with them. Yet no INFP or... any other personality type is the same, and I think that's really unique. 

And yes, I am a HARDCORE shipper. I've got a list of my favorite pairings xD


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

(sigh... this is a bit embarrassing...)

*le bump*

So............... (lots of dots) I _think_ I'm an INFP but, once again, I can't help but doubt I'm
another type! ;-; I could be an ISFP or maybe an ISFJ. If anybody could come back and revive this thread so we can REALLY settle this once and for all, that would be great! :0


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Ominously said:


> Before I briefly describe myself, I want to point out that I'm kind of young... (ummm... I'm 14 to be exact heh...), so it may be a bit difficult to type me but I think it's still possible. My dominant function will mostly show through my descriptions, with a hint of my auxiliary function (since it's still developing.)
> 
> Here we go! Hopefully I can finally figure out my personality type with the help of others. So here's some important facts about me:
> 
> ...


INFJ is more likely. Way too focused on other people to be an INFP.

INFP's interest in other people is on moral/ethical level (Fi), You seem to be more interested in the individuals themselves (Fe).

Also, just because you like to watch people does not make you a P. Observing the world isn't a typical P or J trait. Both do this. It's what you do with your observations that determine P or J. And you seem to actively try to change how other people feel. ---> J.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@Peter Could you also explain Ne vs Ni? I'm not too confident about which one I have.

By the way, I was trying to fit the INFJ personality with my facts so... through those facts I might sesm like an INFJ, but my personality type would be clarified if you asked more questions.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ominously said:


> (sigh... this is a bit embarrassing...)
> 
> *le bump*
> 
> ...


LOL! Don't worry.

You're an INFP! '...doubt I'm another type...could be an ISFP...' That's your Ne over there.

I can explain Ni but I'm on my mobile so -_-


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Ominously said:


> @*Peter* Could you also explain Ne vs Ni? I'm not too confident about which one I have.
> 
> By the way, I was trying to fit the INFJ personality with my facts so... through those facts I might sesm like an INFJ, but my personality type would be clarified if you asked more questions.



Ni in first position, in case of INFJ, just sees how the future will develop into one, most likely, way and there is quite a high amount of certainty about it.

Ne, in case of an INFP, in second position, is less strong, but still tends to make you aware, all at once, of a whole bunch of possible ways something can develop.

Usually there isn't a whole lot of doubt when people have Ni in the first position because the second function is a strong deciding function. But if you´re completely new to the MBTI and don't understand the cognitive functions yet, there might be some doubt because Ni can't figure it out and doesn't know what to do.

But it's up to you to figure it out. I figured INFJ because of the reasons in my previous post, but at the same time I knew INFP is a possibility too. But that's because almost always when people do what you are doing now,.. doubting what type you are and asking around to figure it out,... that's typical for INFP's. But the stuff you wrote was, at least partially, going against the INFP type.

So let me know which you think applies better, Ni or Ne.


----------



## BrightSea (Mar 23, 2016)

*My guess is INFJ*

Hey I am a little late to the party but I must say as a person fairly sure of my personality type, INFJ with Type 9 Enneagram, I really felt like I could relate to you. Looking function-wise, I have to stick with INFJ. 



> I am very reflective; I'm always inside my mind. Ever since I was little, I've been called a thinker or an "old soul".


This seems very Ni for me. Ni is very focused.



> I care a lot about others feelings of me. I try to compromise with everyone, but I will stand up for a cause passionately if I do disagree with someone.


Now the first part of this seems very Fe, but I think people see the "but I will stand up for a cause..." part and immediately go to Fi. I think it is completely within the personality of INFJs to have strong virtues that when crossed, "They have strong value systems, and need to live their lives in accordance with what they feel is right." (Taken from INFJ personality description at personalitypage.com/INFJ.html of an INFJ (Sorry I cannot post links yet))



> I'm not very detail-oriented and I have a hard time remembering past events/facts.


This is very common with people with weak sensing in general, which both INFPs and INFJs are weak in. However, with weak Se, it can be hard for INFJs to remember details. For example, we can have a friend for years that we are very close to, and then be asked what hair color they have and we draw a blank. (I would recommend watching this video for an explanation to that youtube.com/watch?v=d4dLLS-DQfA and skip to around 12:30). Please note that this may fit in with INFPs too, I am not as sure with that.



> I really hate conflict between others, I feel highly uncomfortable in an environment where people are fighting and I kind of... absorb their feelings, I guess?


Fe alert. At least for me. I get like this all the time. When I lived at home, my family fought on the reg and I had to withdraw to my room and blast music so I didn't get affected by it.



> I am very future-oriented. I always think about the consequences of my actions and what impact they might have. Also, ever since I was little, I have always wanted to become a doctor or at least something in the medical career. I have explored other careers within the medical field but I want to reach one that's just right and fits me well in the future.


Very Ni dominant thoughts. Ni is very time and future oriented. I should note every INFP I've ever met has never shared these feelings before. However, my INTJ friend also is like this (They also have dominant Ni). (Yes I am aware that this is anecdotal evidence, but I think it still stands). 



> I love discussing an in-depth idea with those I'm closest to. I want to go on hours and hours with the subject I like and I try to "get to the bottom" of it.


As discussed before, "get to the bottom" of something heavily sounds like Ni.



> I hate to admit this but... I'm a bit interested in gossip and rumors that involve other people's lives. I just find it so intriguing and a bit funny..


\

This seems like Fe to me. But I am definitely willing to be wrong. Both types are interested in people and this may just be a reflection of that.



> I'm... a bit lazy. I could literally spend a whole day on my computer, doing nothing else besides that. (( I hate physical activies with a passion  )) I'm also a bit absent-minded; I frequently misplace things and sometimes I don't see objects that are blatantly in front me (#thestruggleisreal).


This does come across as very P. But I think that weak Se can heavily contribute to the misplacing and missing of items right in front of your face. And that dominant Ni can cause us to retreat back into our heads for an unending amount of time. Still seems P, but all I am saying is that this doesn't necessarily mean you're a perceiver. 



> I sometimes act a bit snobbish... I act like a know-it-all :/


Dominant Ni can really do that. *Cough* INTJs *Cough* (I'm only kidding INTJs, I love you guys) And honestly INFJs can get caught in that pretty easily. Dominant Fi can come across as snobbish too, but I wouldn't say "know it all".



> I have a difficult time paying attention to my facial expressions, and I often hear people ask if I'm okay since my usual facial expression is one that's a bit confused, angry, or sad. I don't know how to control it since I'm not very aware of how my body... works?


Seems like weak Se to me. 



> I am quick to anger. Sometimes I throw things around or slam doors to express it because words are just not enough to express feelings. Since my feelings can be a bit hard to get out, I try to vent them through text.


This does seem very Fi. Myself, it takes me a long time to get angry. But I do understand the "words are just not enough to express feelings". When someone/a circumstance frustrates me to a certain point, I have been known to punch walls and throw things on rare occasion. 



> I always try to give people logical advice when it comes to solving relationships. Even though I've never been in a relationship myself (I'm talking about romantic relationships heh...), I can easily imagine how others relationships might turn out if I give them a specific solution to their relationship issues.


INFJs are known as the counselors for a reason. They love helping people, in whatever way possible. 



I stand by INFJ. It is important to note that all the MBTI is is a spectrum. You will not fit perfectly in one box. There is a lot of Fi in your writing with Fe, but I think the MOST IMPORTANT thing to consider is both types have both Fe and Fi, it's just a matter of preference. This video youtube.com/watch?v=OIHWe_a0AoE compares the function stack of INFJs and INFPs (highly recommend watching as it was truly an "aha!" moment for me) in order of strength and not preference. INFJs second strongest function is actually Fi, even though they prefer Fe. 

Hope I helped! I am really new here myself so I am still getting into the swing of things, so please be gentle on me. Also I am sorry again for not able to post links so you have to copy and paste it into the address bar.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

Ominously said:


> (sigh... this is a bit embarrassing...)
> 
> *le bump*
> 
> ...


I honestly think you show a lot of Fe, so either I would narrow it down to ISFJ or INFJ. By the way, I think you being unsure of this isn't necessarily another sign you're INFP. Could just as likely be the opposite.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

@Peter @Once Upon A Time @BrightSea Guys, she stated before that during the first post in this thread, she's TRYING TO FIT IN TO INFJ personality. 

She stated before that her friend is an INFP and she doesn't want to be like her - she WANTED TO BE HER OWN PERSON. (Doesn't that sound like Fi to you?) That's why she's trying to fit in to INFJ personality.

If you see the later posts in the thread you'll see that she's more INFP. Probably Enneagram 9.

@Ominously I still think you're INFP. Why do you think you might be an ISFx?


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

INFJennifer said:


> @Peter @Once Upon A Time @BrightSea Guys, she stated before that during the first post in this thread, she's TRYING TO FIT IN TO INFJ personality.
> 
> She stated before that her friend is an INFP and she doesn't want to be like her - she WANTED TO BE HER OWN PERSON. (Doesn't that sound like Fi to you?) That's why she's trying to fit in to INFJ personality.
> 
> ...


(*cough* *cough* you might wanna fix the mentions tag...  just a heads up)

I think I'm an ISFx, more inclined to say that I could be an ISFJ because my Si is relatively strong, I think? I can recall smells from 2+ years ago and sometimes I'm shocked that I can even remember. (That has to do with Si, right?) I also don't like too much change in my environment, otherwise I get quite confused and lost. You'll usually hear me say, "Wait guys what's going on?!" ...That's because I'm stuck inside my head 24/7 so that goes with my lack of surroundings? As for ISFP, well... I don't really know if I see it now xD.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

@Ominously 

Do you think your Si is higher than your Fi or Ne?

The tags suck on mobile, LOL. 

How about this article? It might help you as it is written by an INFP. 

http://stuff-infps-say.tumblr.com/p...-i-ask-you-if-you-may-tell-me-the-differences


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

INFJennifer said:


> @Ominously
> 
> Do you think your Si is higher than your Fi or Ne?
> 
> ...


I think my Si is most likely lower. I know Si isn't supposed to be associated with menory (I think), but I just can't remember a lot of details about certain places or individuals. I think my Si is just pretty strong, but my Fi and Ne are still higher.

I looked at the link you sent!  I really related to how Ne-Si would work with a research paper. My Si would go look at other resources to get some "inspiration" maybe, but once I have some details to bounce off of, I can form my own ideas and analyze them from my own perspective. Otherwise, if I got everything from the websites I would feel bad for cheating... xD


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ominously said:


> INFJennifer said:
> 
> 
> > @Ominously
> ...


So there you go


----------



## Iflybyyou (Jun 8, 2016)

You are INFJ. The way you describe your being inside the head is being future focused, imaginative, perfectionist, and considering the future consequences of your decisions, which is more Ni than Fi. You also show a hint of Fe in how you can't stand it when other people are conflicting and put other people's emotions at the center of your decisions. You know, it's actually normal for your auxiliary function to be differentiated at 14. The dominant function is usually developed by age 6, and the auxiliary starts to develop around age 13. Also, young INFJs can actually be very disorganized and lazy because their dominant function is not one that deals with the outer environment or details and their auxiliary function deals more with organizing people than being organized in a logical fashion. Having an organized room is way more of a Te thing.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Iflybyyou said:


> You are INFJ. The way you describe your being inside the head is being future focused, imaginative, perfectionist, and considering the future consequences of your decisions, which is more Ni than Fi. You also show a hint of Fe in how you can't stand it when other people are conflicting and put other people's emotions at the center of your decisions. You know, it's actually normal for your auxiliary function to be differentiated at 14. The dominant function is usually developed by age 6, and the auxiliary starts to develop around age 13. Also, young INFJs can actually be very disorganized and lazy because their dominant function is not one that deals with the outer environment or details and their auxiliary function deals more with organizing people than being organized in a logical fashion. Having an organized room is way more of a Te thing.


She stated before that she is trying to fit in to the INFJ personality in the first post because she doesn't want to be like her INFP friend - she wanted to be her own person. Look at the later posts of this thread.


----------



## Iflybyyou (Jun 8, 2016)

INFJennifer said:


> Iflybyyou said:
> 
> 
> > You are INFJ. The way you describe your being inside the head is being future focused, imaginative, perfectionist, and considering the future consequences of your decisions, which is more Ni than Fi. You also show a hint of Fe in how you can't stand it when other people are conflicting and put other people's emotions at the center of your decisions. You know, it's actually normal for your auxiliary function to be differentiated at 14. The dominant function is usually developed by age 6, and the auxiliary starts to develop around age 13. Also, young INFJs can actually be very disorganized and lazy because their dominant function is not one that deals with the outer environment or details and their auxiliary function deals more with organizing people than being organized in a logical fashion. Having an organized room is way more of a Te thing.
> ...


My bad :/ I was basing this off the original post. I am not the type of person to carefully read through 86 pages of random junk. 

Just go with whatever type fits you best, ignore what everyone else has said and go with who you are, given that you are actually being realistic about who you are and not just trying to be who you wish you were.


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jun 11, 2016)

Some have observed that the INFP and INFJ dress differently. The INFJ tends to wear clothing that's a bit more plain and old fashioned, and the INFP tends to use more colourful and unique clothing to express their individuality.
Not saying this is true in every case, but after talking with an INFP friend I know it's definitely true for some.


----------



## Iflybyyou (Jun 8, 2016)

Alpha Centauri said:


> Some have observed that the INFP and INFJ dress differently. The INFJ tends to wear clothing that's a bit more plain and old fashioned, and the INFP tends to use more colourful and unique clothing to express their individuality.
> Not saying this is true in every case, but after talking with an INFP friend I know it's definitely true for some.


I'm Ti, and Ti is individualistic as well, so I wear casual clothes that match my individual preferences as well, except these aren't as colorful and stand outtish. They are just simple dark casual clothes, enough to fit my casual Ti preferences while still fitting in enough to appease my Fe. Is this true for the majority of Ti users? I know this is a pseudoscientific topic, but I'm just curious about the result of the apparell of each type.


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jun 11, 2016)

Iflybyyou said:


> I'm Ti, and Ti is individualistic as well, so I wear casual clothes that match my individual preferences as well, except these aren't as colorful and stand outtish. They are just simple dark casual clothes, enough to fit my casual Ti preferences while still fitting in enough to appease my Fe. Is this true for the majority of Ti users? I know this is a pseudoscientific topic, but I'm just curious about the result of the apparell of each type.


For most Ti users, it definitely appears to be true. It can also influence how a person does their hair. My Te sister loves to put her hair in many complicated braids and buns, whereas me and my Ti sister are more into the very simple.


----------



## Iflybyyou (Jun 8, 2016)

Alpha Centauri said:


> Iflybyyou said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Ti, and Ti is individualistic as well, so I wear casual clothes that match my individual preferences as well, except these aren't as colorful and stand outtish. They are just simple dark casual clothes, enough to fit my casual Ti preferences while still fitting in enough to appease my Fe. Is this true for the majority of Ti users? I know this is a pseudoscientific topic, but I'm just curious about the result of the apparell of each type.
> ...


Yeah I suppose that would make sense, since Te users are more into following complex systems while Ti users just do their own thing. I'm a guy, so I can't really relate much to the hair thing. I just comb it so that it doesn't stick up.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

@INFJennifer I'm aware that she said she was being somewhat bias in her original post, I still think she shows a lot of Fe. Obviously, Fi would be more likely to want to be their own person, but plenty of types would want to be their own person. I'm not saying she's 100% not INFP, just that there are other possibilities, and you seem rather set on INFP. Not trying to start a fight, it's just what I've noticed.
@Ominously Could you maybe fill out a different form, while trying to be as honest as possible? Remember that no type is better than another, and regardless of who you share a type with you're still an individual. Also, do you know what your enneagram is? Don't worry about it if you don't, but certain enneagrams are correlated with certain MBTI types.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Once Upon A Time said:


> @INFJennifer I'm aware that she said she was being somewhat bias in her original post, I still think she shows a lot of Fe. Obviously, Fi would be more likely to want to be their own person, but plenty of types would want to be their own person. I'm not saying she's 100% not INFP, just that there are other possibilities, and you seem rather set on INFP. Not trying to start a fight, it's just what I've noticed.
> @Ominously Could you maybe fill out a different form, while trying to be as honest as possible? Remember that no type is better than another, and regardless of who you share a type with you're still an individual. Also, do you know what your enneagram is? Don't worry about it if you don't, but certain enneagrams are correlated with certain MBTI types.


Oh my gosh does it sound like that? I'm so sorry... I didn't mean to sound mean and wanting to start a fight. I'm not that kind of person 

Hahaha, I guess that's just me. Once I've analyzed something to the depths, I'm confident of my answers and stop thinking about any possibilities.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@Once Upon A Time What form would you recommend? 

I don't know what enneagram is yet, I'm still trying to figure that out. :\


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Ominously
Here to learn:
https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/how-the-enneagram-system-works/
Instincts to go along with Enneagram type:
Socionics - the16types.info - Instinctual Stackings


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

Ominously said:


> @Once Upon A Time What form would you recommend?
> 
> I don't know what enneagram is yet, I'm still trying to figure that out. :\


Just any form you haven't filled out yet, there should be plenty stickied at the top of this subforum.  In terms of enneagram, I don't want to get off topic if you'd rather just focus on your MBTI, but do you have it narrowed down any?


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Once Upon A Time said:


> Just any form you haven't filled out yet, there should be plenty stickied at the top of this subforum.  In terms of enneagram, I don't want to get off topic if you'd rather just focus on your MBTI, but do you have it narrowed down any?


Oh okay! I've actually done one before, but not that many people have read it because... it's very long. xD

Here's the link to it:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/844529-time-settle-once-all-whats-my-type.html


I'll do another one soon though.


As for my enneagram, I think it might be enneagram 9,6, or 4. Most people say I'm probably a 9w1 but I don't really relate to it... :/


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ominously said:


> As for my enneagram, I think it might be enneagram 9,6, or 4. Most people say I'm probably a 9w1 but I don't really relate to it... :/


Maybe you're not a nine, but nine is a part of your tritype? 

I don't know my Enneagram type too :laughing: I have to wait for someone to post on my questionnaire since the Enneagram threads aren't as active as the MBTI threads.


----------



## voidedneptune (Apr 20, 2016)

sorry this reply isn't very helpful but holy shit we're like the same person, same age (almost), debating on what our type is _and_ i see that you like kpop and skins (judging by your avatar & profile picture) and i can see some other similarities as well. for your type, i'm leaning more to infj but you might want to try this questionnaire


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@voidedneptune YOoooooo those similarities though. bruh :0

(I worked on this questionaire off and on so the whole day.... pls respond -_-)

Hope you guys don't mind that I post a questionaire on here. 

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

Well, I've typed myself as many personality types (ISTJ, INTP, ISTP, INTJ, INFP, INFJ). The only type I could truly relate to was the INTP personality, but when I learned about the cognitive functions, I found out that I didn't quite fit it as much as I thought. So now here I am, trying to figure if I'm an INFJ or INFP. Other possibilities would have to be ISTJ or ISFJ, I guess. Basically, the hardest aspect of my personality type is trying to figure out which cognitive functions fit me, and since I don't really have the best understanding of the functions it has made me unsure of my personality type. Another aspect is that my friend is an INFP, and I _think_ I could be an INFP, but we are very different from each other.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

I yearn for a lot of things, but what I probably want the most is success. I want to feel competent and be recognized for who I am. I don't have that many talents but it would be great if people took notice of them.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

??? I honestly don't know. I feel my finest when no one is there to bother me or talk to me. :/



4) What makes you feel inferior?

When people point out my flaws and make harsh judgments. I don't understand why they have to point out stuff that don't even matter.. makes me feel a bit self-conscious.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

Usually how I feel about it. People tell me I'm extremely selfish and it's kind of true...

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

My friends and I were playing a game called Prison Ball and whenever somebody screwed up really bad on either team I would laugh so hard... I've never laughed that hard in my life. I love laughing. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I usually try to memorize, even though I have the worst memory skills. If I'm learning about a new topic at school, I usually just try to write it on flashcards a thousand times lmao.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

*VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYY* disorganized. One day I might clean my whole room and the next day it's a complete mess. :/ At school, my binders are very disorganized and I barely use my planner. I usually just try to remember all my assignments, and it usually works 95% of time. But since I'm going to highschool next year I know I have to improve.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I look for information that supports new ideas.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I follow what I believe is best. I'm not one to follow the crowd; sometimes I have a difficult time accepting others if they're not like me. I'm kind of close-minded...

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Thinks before speaking, but sometimes I forget to and my statements could be a bit bitter. :/ I prefer group discussions because I'm not forced to speak unless I want to (and everyone else is speaking sooo...) If I'm very comfortable with a certain individual, that's when I enjoy one-on-one communication.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I like to know where I'm jumping before leaping. (Why wouldn't you...?) I need to consider everything carefully and weigh out what could possibly happen. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

I would probably say, "But I don't feellll like it....! " and make up a bunch of excuses that seem convincing. If they try to force me, that would make me resist even more. If they keep on begging, I would probably give in but get at my friends' house really late. :\

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

When I'm stressed, I get a weird, unbearable feeling in my stomach so I tried to distract myself with a different activity (aka video games) and avoid my responsibilities. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people? 

I hate it when people are over emotional or sulk over little issues. I'm emotional too but I don't like to show it too well and it makes me cringe when people cry over a bad grade, 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

I LOVE talking about anime, politics, societal issues, or anything abstract. I remember one time I spent 2 hours talking about the existence of heaven and hell with my friend. There's just something so interesting about those type of topics... the world is so full of mysteries! :0

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Social etiquette/life. Taking care of my daily needs. My mom lectures me about it, but don't worry, I've been taking her advice. 

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

Heh. My friends think I'm high maintenance, a pessimistic realist, I have quite sarcastic/dry humor, analytical, logical, mature, bossy, persistent, lazy, and that I can be a bit of a jerk but... I can be a nice and encouraging at times if I'm in a REALLY good mood. I think their perception is a bit inaccurate because I'm joking 200% of time, and most of my comments are very bitter and teasing. My jokes are quite insensitive but I never really mean them... That's just how I express my "friendship". (THE TRUTH COMES OUT!)

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

Playing video games, reading, and sleepinging. That's it lol. Sometimes I get distracted during reading because something might stick out to me in a story and my mind branches it off into a different story?? :/ My mind is weirdddd.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

Ominously said:


> (This the picture https://flic.kr/p/H2GJsy) I instantly know where the young lady in background is from. She's from the movie, "The Danish Girl". But anyways, the old lady who is the near the picture seems like she has a connection to it. It could be her from a long time ago, revisiting her past, feeling nostalgia. But what struck me the most was the connection between the smoker and the young woman. I compared the young, beautiful lady to the old, tired lady. The old lady wants to... imagine that she's "revisiting" the young lady she was once was. She envys the woman in the background because of her youth and she regrets smoking and wishes that should could have back her healthy lifestyle. But she knows she cannot return, so why bother wallowing up in the past? She continues to smoke and live on a sick, dreadful life.


Notice how you automatically started to think about what the lady in the picture must be feeling? That has Fe written all over it. I also get an overall Si vibe from this, you remembered where the picture was from, and it seems like Si and Fe combined to imagine the lady must be thinking about her past. 



> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
> Well, I would be a bit disappointed that I didn't get to see my favorite musician, but it wouldn't bother me that much. Yet I would wonder what is wrong with the car and ask the driver "Are we okay?" a million times. I would be a little frightened in the inside, but I would seem a bit more freaked out on the outside because of my complaining. *I would worry about what my parents would think, because they would assume I was in trouble, and I don't want them to be in distress. They need to know I'm okay. So, if I did have my phone in this situation, I would automatically call them, explain the situation, and soothe them, saying that I'm okay. But if there was no wifi connection to my phone, I would definitely be more panicked, ONLY worried about my parents would think.* Trying to calm myself, *I would then proceed to ask the driver what's wrong with the car and ask if there's anything I could do to help. I wouldn't be as adept fixing cars, but I would go along with the others, trying to figure out as much as possible so we could all get there safely.* We would all try to find the most rational solution as a group.


 The bolded parts scream Fe to me, especially the first one. The "Are we okay?" part _leans_ towards enneagram 6, and the last sentence could be teriary Ti.



> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
> 
> I would be a bit suspicious of the driver saying they won't drink, because that could've be reason why the car broke down in the first place! They were possibly so careless that they didn't realize the car's wheels ran over a rock or something. *But I compromise and try not to give them a "suspicious eye" or whatever.* I would then go to the party and probably be a bit distant with other people. *I would go along with my other friends of course, because they would be pushing me to go party.* I hate the party so far though. There's way too many people, it's too crowded, and I really need to get away. *Yet I try to fake a smile but it wouldn't work as well because my facial expressions or emotions show too much, even if I try to deny them.*


The first two sentences _could_ be Ni. Bolded parts indicate Fe. I'm curious about this though:"I hate the party so far though. There's way too many people, it's too crowded, and I really need to get away." What made you say that, if you can remember? Was it purely because that's what you imagine it would be like, or because that's been your overall experience in general with parties?



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
> 
> Inwardly, I would be like, "No, you're totally wrong. That doesn't even make any sense! I don't why, but it just doesn't!" But outwardly, I would be a bit more different. I would be like, "Hmm... interesting standpoint, but why do you think that? Do you have any proof?" But I would probably still not listen because I would be so stubborn in my beliefs yet still act as if I'm inquisitive. I wouldn't want to fight them though because I'm scared to offend them; they're my friend... (Hopefully that makes sense lol.)


This _seems_ Fe with tertiary Ti to me, it could just be indicative of being a feeler in general though. Question #5 is a little bit vague, but again, it seems to be indicative of feeling in general. (We already know you're a feeler though, lol) Question #6 doesn't point me strongly in any direction, but I would say it seems to indicate intuition, maybe with Ti?



> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
> 
> a) Well, let's just say you were to see ME at my school one day, you would definitely see a difference between me and others (is that gramatically correct? lol). I'm very mature internally compared to my classmates, but I might seem a bit laid-back or not so uptight. But my maturity level is still there. I'm can be quite bossy around friends, but I will be hesitant to control a whole group because I'm afraid my voice won't be heard since I'm quite soft-spoken ... But I think I'm independent, generally...? But sometimes I do find it hard to adjust to my environment, because I don't think I'm comfortable being myself and I don't think I know myself as much either. I try to fit in socially, but I don't always agree with what others are doing. They seem so stupid. *I can't decide if I should just go along with them or stand my ground. Also, I never know when I'm at my best or at worst. (Sometimes I can't really tell what my mood is)* It's as if my whole personality shifts depending on what my mood I am. It's kind of like a earthquake a bit :/ or like when the border plates move... (I don't even know what I'm saying lol...) Plus, I hate it how everyone tries so hard to fit in but I also find it annoying when people are trying to act so different and unique. Why can't there be a balance?


The bolded part seems VERY Fe. As far as feeling you're more mature than others, this is a little hard to tell. Because 1. Maybe the people at your school really are quite immature, lol! And 2. It depends on _why_ you find them immature. Maybe you could elaborate on that? I'm inclined to say part b to your answer just indicates introversion and/or some social anxiety.



> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
> 
> Oh gosh. This is gonna be hard to describe, so I'll make short since I have been off and on about writing this. (I'm very committed okay?!) Anyways, usually my gut feelings are often depended on. I find myself saying "I told you so!" because I can see the outcome in any given situation EASILY. Usually they are situations when we're doing math problems in class (I'm talking about my classmates and I), and I can see the result of what the solution may be. Of course, these hunches/gut feelings are not always correct, but I would say 95.9%, they are.


This whole thing seems very Ni. 



> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> a) Daydreaming. Ummm this is kind of hard to admit, but I think about what it would be like to be in a relationship and the idea of finding someone you will love for the rest of your life really intrigues me >_< ... I make random stories or songs up in my head that LITERALLY come from nowhere but they keep me occupied and they're fun. When I was younger, I loved recording videos with my best friend and I would spur any idea out there for the movies we made. I was very interested in making my family and friends laugh. I also like sharing my thoughts on an idea or something. Hm, let me give example so I can add more depth to this. I was at an exit interview and we were asked about how we felt about the homework load. My classmates were all complaining about how the load of homework affected their schedule, and they were mostly speaking from personal experience. I didn't really have any personal troubles. I was hesitant at first to say something because I couldn't relate to others, but I eventually spoke up. I said, "Well, even though the homework load may be challenging or difficult at times, we need to all realize how much it will all prep us for our futures." Everyone was quite impressed, and complimented me on my insight.  Sorry I got a little bit off topic, but you should get my point right? Oh and I also like video games. Seeing characters backstories are either really interesting or make me. cry...


Again, from this I see Fe and Ti, but it's not very clear on Ni or Si. I guess I'm leaning more towards Ni at the beginning of this answer, and then Si towards the end.



> b) Parties. Duh. It seems like everyone's a totally different person which makes me HIGHLY uncomfortable. All I think is, "Huh, well that's a different side to ______" It's just... weird. I don't know...


This also strikes me as somewhat Si, being jolted by suddenly seeing a different side to someone than you're used to.



> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
> *I sometimes conceal my feelings or what I might inwardly judge about someone. I don't share my judgements of character with anyone because it would defiently offend someone.* Sure, I might find the positive within someone, but I can easily pinpoint the negative traits within others. I'm great at analyzing others.


Bolded part is especially Fe.

Back to enneagrams, if you think you don't fit into 9, I would discard it. (By the way, if I'm remembering right, type 9 is usually correlated with INFJ's, but I could be mistaken.) Type 6 is most commonly associated with ISJ's, and type 4 with IFP's. (Some people say type 4 is also highly correlated with INFJ's, but I frankly disagree. Not that it's not possible, but if I see someone who says they're INFJ _and_ type 4, I'm inclined to believe they're mistaken.) However, I don't see why an INFJ couldn't be an E6. In fact, if you are an INFJ who's 6w5-Which is my guess at this moment-I could explain why you seem ISFJish in some of your answers, and wing 5 could explain why your friends often remark on how analytical you are. I hope you found this useful.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

@Once Upon A Time Thank you for responding. It truly means a lot to me. I'm hoping that get others' input also on this questionaire a bit more, but you've been helpful. 

(I'm having a difficult time quoting your statements, so I'll just copy and paste them if you don't mind.)

*"The first two sentences could be Ni. Bolded parts indicate Fe. I'm curious about this though:"I hate the party so far though. There's way too many people, it's too crowded, and I really need to get away." What made you say that, if you can remember? Was it purely because that's what you imagine it would be like, or because that's been your overall experience in general with parties?"*

Both to be honest with you. But while I was answering the question on the questionaire, I was imagining what the party would be like. 

-

*"The bolded part seems VERY Fe. As far as feeling you're more mature than others, this is a little hard to tell. Because 1. Maybe the people at your school really are quite immature, lol! And 2. It depends on why you find them immature. Maybe you could elaborate on that? I'm inclined to say part b to your answer just indicates introversion and/or some social anxiety."*

I find people at my school immature because they make a big deal out of silly stuff or they have a hard time letting go of things that happened a long time ago. For instance, one of my friends "bullied" someone in our grade, and they still talk about how it wasn't their fault to this day. I just don't understand why something like that can't be let go...??? I would honestly forget about that kind of stuff.

--

*"Back to enneagrams, if you think you don't fit into 9, I would discard it. (By the way, if I'm remembering right, type 9 is usually correlated with INFJ's, but I could be mistaken.) Type 6 is most commonly associated with ISJ's, and type 4 with IFP's. (Some people say type 4 is also highly correlated with INFJ's, but I frankly disagree. Not that it's not possible, but if I see someone who says they're INFJ and type 4, I'm inclined to believe they're mistaken.) However, I don't see why an INFJ couldn't be an E6. In fact, if you are an INFJ who's 6w5-Which is my guess at this moment-I could explain why you seem ISFJish in some of your answers, and wing 5 could explain why your friends often remark on how analytical you are. I hope you found this useful. *

Back when I thought I was an INFJ, I really related to 6w5 so I could be that enneagram type. I have seen many INFJ 6w5s in PerC.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

Gotcha, I don't think the school thing is type related.  By the way, I'm happy to help! So, do you feel INFJ 6w5 would be a good fit for you, or are you still not quite sure?


----------

